# SS granted for WA



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey everyone,just though we'd share our good news about our visa which was granted 2 days ago.

Timeline
Applied to DIAC October 2009
Applied for SS to WA in October which was granted less than a week later.
DIAC approved our visa on 29/11 (176).

Thanks to everyone who has helped on this site and good luck to all those who are still waiting patiently.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Congratulations and wish you good luck for the future in Western Australia. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats and best of luck for the move...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Congrats...Good Luck with your move to OZ... Cheers....

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats buddy.......Njoy......!!!! All the best for future endavors in OZ!!


----------



## livelifekingsize (Oct 12, 2011)

congrats..
good luck!!!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

nettyjohn said:


> Hey everyone,just though we'd share our good news about our visa which was granted 2 days ago.
> 
> Timeline
> Applied to DIAC October 2009
> ...


Congrats..Thats awesome news...
so when are you moving to WA ?
BTW what is your occupation?


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

lifeisgood said:


> Congrats..Thats awesome news...
> so when are you moving to WA ?
> BTW what is your occupation?


Cabinet maker.
We're hoping to move there in April next year.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!

Dolly


----------



## priyaramkumar (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi,

Hubby and myself are planning to apply for WA SS by early Jan 2012, hopefully by then we shud get our ea assessment. Can anybody help with the following:

1. Funds- 25K for main applicant and 10k for 1 dependent ..will ths be sufficient to quote when applying for the ss.
2. Is proof of funds required at the time of lodging the application or is it asked at a ltr stage?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Proof of funds is not required at the time of lodging the application but they may ask for it later on..
35K should be sufficient..


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Nettyjohn,

Congrats!!
Now you are only one step away from visa grant.
Best of luck for the future.

Regards,
Harshal.


----------



## priyaramkumar (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info, lifeisgood. In the split to be given in the application can gold be included?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

priyaramkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hubby and myself are planning to apply for WA SS by early Jan 2012, hopefully by then we shud get our ea assessment. Can anybody help with the following:
> 
> ...


Hello Priya,

For WA SS Assessment, no need to give any proof in the online application.

Only three things needs to be submitted online.
1) Assessment Letter
2) IELTS Exam result
3) CV

Refer : http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/HowtoapplyforStateSponsorship.aspx

The application is a lengthy one in which there is a section for you to mention the asset details including your relocation expenses in AUD. 

Whatever the amount you are mentioning in there, the same amount will be given in the approval letter (If approved) stating you are agreeing to take XXXX Amount of AUD when you move to WA.

Refer WA related website and links: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4660-western-australia-immigrants-expats.html

State Sponsorship Links :

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ponsorship-website-links-post.html#post620142

Just give a shout if you need more info.

Cheers.


----------



## priyaramkumar (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Maddyoz,

Thnks for the quick reply....is it necessary to take the entire amount at the time of validating the visa /permanently settling there or can a partial amount be taken?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

priyaramkumar said:


> Hi Maddyoz,
> 
> Thnks for the quick reply....is it necessary to take the entire amount at the time of validating the visa /permanently settling there or can a partial amount be taken?


Its upto you, this amount is to make sure the State Govt believe that you will have sufficient fund to settle for 2 ppl.

I would suggest you to give 30k AUD min...max is upto your real asset valuation which you might plan to convert it into AUD later.

You may PM me if you want any information in specific with resp to WA SS.

Cheers.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

priyaramkumar said:


> Thanks for the info, lifeisgood. In the split to be given in the application can gold be included?


Gold can be included but they will not count it as CASH and there is a certain amount which needs to be in the form of cash...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Gold can be included but they will not count it as CASH and there is a certain amount which needs to be in the form of cash...


WA SS doesnt require any financial evidence at all in the online application. You just have to make sure how muchever you are quoting in the application as the amount that you will bring in for settlement is realistic and you will adhere to it for sure as per your financial situations. In the approval.commitment letter, the same amount xxxxx AUD will be mentioned and you need to countersign it when you accept the SS.

So not to worry with financial evidences at this moment while submitting the application.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*Congrats*

Hi congrats,

so it effectively took 1 week for state sponsorship,

Could you plz help me by giving the list of documents reqd for SS



nettyjohn said:


> Hey everyone,just though we'd share our good news about our visa which was granted 2 days ago.
> 
> Timeline
> Applied to DIAC October 2009
> ...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*Online application*

What are the details they ask in the online application for ss for Western australia

is it necessary to provide the paid employement proof i.e bank statement


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrats,
.......................




priyaramkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hubby and myself are planning to apply for WA SS by early Jan 2012, hopefully by then we shud get our ea assessment. Can anybody help with the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*As per New rule*

I saw in the anzco website that the skilled migration application will be temporarily stopped from Jul12 to Jan 13 is this true guys,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> What are the details they ask in the online application for ss for Western australia
> 
> is it necessary to provide the paid employement proof i.e bank statement


No need to provide proof for recent employment. However, you will need to upload the following docs.

1. IELTS test result sheet (At least a band of 6 is required)
2. ACS/EA positive skill assessment
3. Resume/CV

Good luck to you.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks esurfer......
in online application for western australaia sponsorship where is the commitment letter....


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> I saw in the anzco website that the skilled migration application will be temporarily stopped from Jul12 to Jan 13 is this true guys,,,,,,,,,


can you provide the link to this news please?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

nettyjohn said:


> Hey everyone,just though we'd share our good news about our visa which was granted 2 days ago.
> 
> Timeline
> Applied to DIAC October 2009
> ...


Heartiest Congrats and All the best with your move to OZ 

Cheers!


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*GSM to be stopped from jul2012 to jan13*

give us ur feed back
Time Running Out for Migration Applicants



lifeisgood said:


> can you provide the link to this news please?


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*commitment declaration in online*

how to give commitment declaration in online for WA SS



rnmanjunath said:


> give us ur feed back
> Time Running Out for Migration Applicants


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> how to give commitment declaration in online for WA SS


In the online application you have a section to mention why you choose WA and you need to give three places in WA where you think your job opportunities are better.

You need not fill any form / scan n upload for commitment letter for WA. Its all given in the online application.

Good Luck.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> give us ur feed back
> Time Running Out for Migration Applicants


I couldnt find the link to the ANZSCO website..
this is the website of a MARA agent..

its definitely gonna be difficult after july 2012 but it would be misleading to state that "skilled migration application will be stopped from jul 2012 to jan13(as you have stated)"..


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for ur info....

i will have to research for 3 places now....
1 is perth for sure but i don know others any way

what other details are required like this...




MaddyOZ said:


> In the online application you have a section to mention why you choose WA and you need to give three places in WA where you think your job opportunities are better.
> 
> You need not fill any form / scan n upload for commitment letter for WA. Its all given in the online application.
> 
> Good Luck.


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

So got to see the news right
but this is nowhere mentioned anywhere in the australian immigration website...




lifeisgood said:


> I couldnt find the link to the ANZSCO website..
> this is the website of a MARA agent..
> 
> its definitely gonna be difficult after july 2012 but it would be misleading to state that "skilled migration application will be stopped from jul 2012 to jan13(as you have stated)"..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> Thanks for ur info....
> 
> i will have to research for 3 places now....
> 1 is perth for sure but i don know others any way
> ...


hi rnmanjunath;
I am also doing the same homework ..
research for 3 places which are the most promising with respect to my job experience..


these are the ques they ask in the online application:

1.	Please provide details of why you chose these regions 

2.	Please provide details of how you researched your preferred region

3. Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your
region of preference?


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey i dont have these details,,,, how can I get these...



lifeisgood said:


> hi rnmanjunath;
> I am also doing the same homework ..
> research for 3 places which are the most promising with respect to my job experience..
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hey i dont have these details,,,, how can I get these...


Google it and search the relevant links. Check for the job statistics in the states across WA.

I can suggest perth, Southwest u can choose the third one.

Cheers !!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> Hey i dont have these details,,,, how can I get these...


this is the homework man..
google and research ...


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks guys..........



lifeisgood said:


> this is the homework man..
> google and research ...


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

rnmanjunath said:


> Thanks for ur info....
> 
> i will have to research for 3 places now....
> 1 is perth for sure but i don know others any way
> ...


You will find the following thread highly useful in your WA research. I know I did.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4660-western-australia-immigrants-expats.html

(Courtesy of Maddy)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> thanks guys..........


choose the regions which are best suited for your occupation...
do you have links to the immg. website and other job portals? 
Maddy has posted a lot of info in the past few months..have a look at that..
basically you need to show that your occupation is inevitable for WA's survival


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Esurfer said:


> You will find the following thread highly useful in your WA research. I know I did.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4660-western-australia-immigrants-expats.html
> 
> (Courtesy of Maddy)


hi esurfer;
I am going a bit off topic and might sound dumb but how exactly do you link one thread (just like you did here) in another post?
I have tried it a couple of times but have been unsuccessful..


----------



## Esurfer (Nov 18, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hi esurfer;
> I am going a bit off topic and might sound dumb but how exactly do you link one thread (just like you did here) in another post?
> I have tried it a couple of times but have been unsuccessful..


Just copy and paste the thread url address. That's it.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

rnmanjunath said:


> thanks guys..........


For WA related info check the blog written by our fellow member xmarcusx.

moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more


This thread was started by Maddy..Has lots of awesome info...


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/94660-western-australia-immigrants-expats.html


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

*read regional profiles*



lifeisgood said:


> hi rnmanjunath;
> I am also doing the same homework ..
> research for 3 places which are the most promising with respect to my job experience..
> 
> ...



you can read about the regional profiles from this site

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Living/RegionsAndCities/Pages/RegionsAndCities.aspx


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

*some online application questions*



rnmanjunath said:


> What are the details they ask in the online application for ss for Western australia
> 
> is it necessary to provide the paid employement proof i.e bank statement


*
Please provide details of why you chose these regions ? 

Please provide details of how you researched your preferred region? 


Do you have any evidence that your skill is in long-term demand in your region of preference? 

Estimate the cost of your relocation to WA (AUD$ ie flights, freight, initial accom) 

Excluding these relocation costs please provide an estimate of your liquid funds that are available for your re-settlement to Western Australia (AUD$). 

Where will these funds come from?: 

Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in WA?: 

Estimate the cost of living in WA, per month. 

Provide a breakdown of your estimate. *
:ranger:


----------



## rnmanjunath (Dec 29, 2011)

*Happy new year*

"Hey Guys Happy New year"
Hope 2012 will yield the best fruits for all your hard work
wish u all the success for ur migration program!!


----------

